
Government Tracking How People Move Around in Coronavirus Pandemic - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/government-tracking-how-people-move-around-in-coronavirus-pandemic-11585393202
======
ge96
Hate to be tin foil, what was that thing about an app "if you have symptoms"
or something. Seemed ridiculous to have a full app for something that sounds
like a form/questionnaire. Anyway probably can just look at your search
history.

~~~
DarthGhandi
for the most part the government could just ask Google and cover majority of
people

~~~
ge96
and look at that... haha

------
psychlops
Of course they will need control data as well to understand how movement
during a pandemic differs from normal movement.

